# Woolie the Lamb (Knit)



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Meet Woolie the Lamb. She/he sits at 12 inches and is knitted on straight needles, flat and assembled. This listing is for a pdf instant downloadable knitting pattern.

The file also contains a photographic step by step assembly guide to help you to create the perfect lamb.

I played with various yarns, boucle, Sirdar Snowflake Chunky, James C Brett Flutterby and Rico Fashion Fur. I'm sure Pipsqueak would look great too. I would think any textured yarn would work. Contrasts are knitted in Aran/Worsted weight.

Available at:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/woolie-lamb

http://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/169999385/woolie-lamb-knitting-pattern?

Priced at £3.50/$5.50


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

How sweet! You certainly have another winner!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

I love them! They would be great for Easter presents.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

cute


----------



## carrad47 (Nov 29, 2012)

They are unbelievably cute!


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

I am in love..........absolutely wonderful, of course, all of your designs are.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Aww! thank you


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

They are adorable Pat :thumbup:


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Absolutely adorable little lambs!


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

Like I mentioned on another link.... I'm the black sheep of the family, but it looks like yours are all good little girls and boys. This is certainly your perfect little baa lamb world. LOL.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Pat, the lamb is so precious!!! Great job.


----------



## blackat99 (Nov 4, 2011)

Love your little Woolly Lamb, Pat. Am sure any little child would love to have one as it looks so cuddly!

Thanks for the links to the Pattern Store and for your wonderful designs! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Sweet


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Beautiful


----------



## jeannemarie (Oct 3, 2011)

Love your lamb. Just ordered the pattern.....


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Aww thank you Jeannemarie  Love your avatar!!


----------



## bunnysbaby (Apr 11, 2011)

Oh my gosh, how sweet they look together. Do they need a home? X


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

You fooled me.... When I first saw the lamb you had done I ran to get it and was sooooooo disappointed :'( 
But you gave in and made the made pattern.... You were just trying to surprise us gypseycream's followers.... Hehehe well, you pulled a good one. I got it!
Yippee! 
It is absolutely precious! Could I make a pink lamb? Hmmmmm.... Cute....
Thank you! Thank you! Thank you!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

These would make sweet gifts for a new baby. So adorable.


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

Pat, this is the best and sweetest and most real looking little lamb I have ever seen! I am sure my "babies" will love them and in the pipsqueak definitely. I love, love, love it. But, you can't take my word for it since I have loved, loved, loved every pattern you have made. This is so adorable and has the sweetest face. These should be flying out the door! Thank you for another great pattern to work with.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Bunny two of them need homes  One is promised to a friends granddaughter.

Sorry to tease you Raqest  and thank you for your continued support angel.

Thank you Sewbizgirl, I also thought new babies when I was designing Woolie 

Bless Donnie, I'm sure you are my biggest support, thank you for your continued support


----------



## gracemd (Aug 6, 2011)

Wonderful lambs! You are so talented and creative. Beautiful job! :thumbup:


----------



## Karen L (Feb 3, 2012)

I think I need to add "all of Pat's patterns" to my Christmas list. They are all so adorable!!!!


----------



## CherylErasmus (Sep 30, 2013)

Oh! mommy this is just to cute for words - thank you for sharing love, love it :thumbup: x10


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Pat,what a dream of a Lamb,i can just picture Woolie playing in fields filled with buttercups.I adore your patterns and the work you produce is second too none..I have a file named Pat,s patterns so just added another one.


----------



## AllyMu (Jan 31, 2011)

So precious. Love all of your patterns.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Such a cute trio. Love your designs.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you for your lovely comments


----------



## FranVan (May 22, 2012)

How sweet. Love your patterns. Made a cat from your pattern. My cousin lost her two cats within a few weeks of each other. Still grieving for them. Thought the knit kitty would help her.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

So sorry to hear about your cousin's cats, how kind of your to give her such a thoughtful gift


----------



## PearlofGreatPrice (Oct 21, 2011)

Ooooooooooooooooh Pat!!! This little lamb is totally awesome! I can see the bears are going to have to scoot over and make room for the new baby in the family!

Making a promise to self right now.........must make one of my very own to keep. 


............................right after one for my daughter and one for the new grandbaby and one more for...........................


----------



## Lynda T (Nov 19, 2012)

Another little gem from Pat. What a cute little face he has, we'll done again x


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

These lambs are just adorable in any of these yarns. It's amazing that you were able to get the same color in the different yarns. There are so many whites out there, yet you were able to get 3 different yarns so close in color.


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

Ahhh bless so sweetxx


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Just had to buy it along with your other patterns I have! I must admit, I want to make one for myself before I start any for other people...so damn cute!!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

knitnanny said:


> Just had to buy it along with your other patterns I have! I must admit, I want to make one for myself before I start any for other people...so damn cute!!


Aww thank you  I hope you enjoy creating your own lamb


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Rainebo said:


> These lambs are just adorable in any of these yarns. It's amazing that you were able to get the same color in the different yarns. There are so many whites out there, yet you were able to get 3 different yarns so close in color.


Just goes to show how good my photography is lol! The colour is actually cream


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

PearlofGreatPrice said:


> Ooooooooooooooooh Pat!!! This little lamb is totally awesome! I can see the bears are going to have to scoot over and make room for the new baby in the family!
> 
> Making a promise to self right now.........must make one of my very own to keep.
> 
> ............................right after one for my daughter and one for the new grandbaby and one more for...........................


Is that your granddaughter in your avatar?? Hasn't she grown? She looks totally adorable!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you all


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

How awesome..yet again...I don't need Easter to have this one out...I'm am such a lover of sheep..she'll be out all the time! A long with all my other sheep I have scattered through the house..


----------



## Ritaw (Nov 25, 2012)

Just a picture of cuteness. Love them all . They all look equally as good in any of the yarns . What a versatile pattern. Another winner. My friend . Just when I thought you had cornered the cuteness market , you come up with this one. Xxx


----------



## catlover (Mar 20, 2011)

You did a fantastic job. I just wish I had your talent and all your patterns. Keep them coming.


----------



## SYAPJR (Mar 5, 2011)

Charming! You have done it again.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Gypsycream said:


> Meet Woolie the Lamb. She/he sits at 12 inches and is knitted on straight needles, flat and assembled. This listing is for a pdf instant downloadable knitting pattern.
> 
> The file also contains a photographic step by step assembly guide to help you to create the perfect lamb.
> 
> ...


Woolie is darling as always!! Love, love, love the little lamb! Great creations, Pat!! Happy Holidays!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

nanaof3 said:


> How awesome..yet again...I don't need Easter to have this one out...I'm am such a lover of sheep..she'll be out all the time! A long with all my other sheep I have scattered through the house..


I love lambs too, they provide us with yarn!!! No really, I do love lambs


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Love it


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

Sweet!


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

so cute Pat!!


----------



## tinam (Jul 15, 2011)

Awww, so sweet. xx


----------



## janneygirl (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern, Pat. I've purchased your pattern and have really enjoyed making your huggable bears and puppydog patterns. Am always astounded at how cute they turn out, thanks to your very clearly written instructions and accompanying pictures. I look forward to making these adorable little lambs.

Jan


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

So sweet and adorable, and, YOU keep outdoing yourself, time and time again.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

janneygirl said:


> Thanks for the pattern, Pat. I've purchased your pattern and have really enjoyed making your huggable bears and puppydog patterns. Am always astounded at how cute they turn out, thanks to your very clearly written instructions and accompanying pictures. I look forward to making these adorable little lambs.
> 
> Jan


Aww! thank you Janneygirl, so pleased you enjoy my designs


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

deshka said:


> So sweet and adorable, and, YOU keep outdoing yourself, time and time again.


Thank you


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

Adorable!!! I'd love to hug one!!! Your little animals are ALL just beautiful!!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you  I see a little lamb in your avatar!


----------



## amanda81164 (Apr 24, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous. Another adorable design.


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Very cute


----------



## SaxMarloes84 (Oct 25, 2013)

I love it!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you all for your lovely comments


----------



## Jack1086 (Apr 16, 2013)

Beautiful. i love your patterns i can start them knowing i can get to the end and understand what i am supposed to be doing all the way. This could make a change from Easter eggs for niece and nephews. this year i made chickens in eggs from Alan Dart but these would be something else - must get up into loft/attic and see what is in my stash for making them with. Keep up the brilliant designing.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you Jack  Good idea making lambs for Easter!


----------



## knitwitconnie (Jan 3, 2012)

I love it! So lifelike and cuddly looking! I'm looking forward to your bear workshop if it's still in the making.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you  Yes I'm still going to do the workshop, did you want a bear? or do you have any other ideas?


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

I think I shall make a black one first for me. After all, I am the one in the family who is not the same. Or perhaps a purple one. Can not wait to have time to make one. 
Perfect pattern, great instructional photo's and worth every stitch that is used. 
Perfectly BAAAUTIFUL.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

lol! you'd be amazed at how many folk have said the same thing Deb, that they are the black sheep of their family, me included lol! Doesn't do to be all the same does it?


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Love your Lamb, and it would go great with the lamb buddy blanket! Another winner!


----------



## Anna Nother nitwit (Jun 8, 2011)

I KNEW you would create the cutest lamb EVER!!! He/she is precious!!! THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU!!!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Aww pleased you like it


----------

